# Schwinn paramount



## jimdemonic (Mar 26, 2010)

willing to end the auction if one of you guys want it. 
1200.00 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250604843520&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

